# Venues in Montreal



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm going for a few days, wondering what clubs to check out?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...are you staying on the west island?

one place is clint's, boul st jean @ donegani.

-dh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...are you staying on the west island?
> 
> one place is clint's, boul st jean @ donegani.
> 
> -dh


Not sure exactly where we're staying-somewhere fairly central, probably. Thanks, dh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Not sure exactly where we're staying-somewhere fairly central, probably. Thanks, dh.



...when you arrive, grab a copy of the montreal mirror (weekly) and the montreal gazette - should be lots of club listings, although i don't know what the live music scene is like down there these days.

-dh


----------

